

Even in Test Form, Windows 7 Leaves Vista in the Dust - rogercosseboom
http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20090121/even-in-test-form-windows-7-leaves-vista-in-the-dust/

======
unalone
I really hope Windows 7 turns out to be a decent operating system. I'm a Mac
guy, but I feel that that's out of default right now: there's nothing else
that's as polished or capable. I'd like it to be a real competition.

